# Receptacle Tester Showing Hot / Ground Reversal



## FCR1988 (Jul 10, 2011)

What would cause a receptacle tester showing as hot/ground reversal if there's no evidence of any mixup of hot and grounds? Plus the circuit breaker wasn't tripping and theres a fan and light working on the circuit.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

FCR1988 said:


> What would cause a receptacle tester showing as hot/ground reversal if there's no evidence of any mixup of hot and grounds? Plus the circuit breaker wasn't tripping and theres a fan and light working on the circuit.


 

Often the hot and neutral on a receptacle are reversed.

Usually if a H O has replaced the outlet themselves.

Some do not know that they have to observe the rules.

Most do not know the rules !!!

The receptacle tester is indicating the reversal , which is what it is supposed to do !

In most cases it will not trip the breaker, and fans, lights, etc. will function! 

The receptacle tester is doing it's job.

If you doubt your tester , toss it and buy a new one , they are not expensive.

I have 3 or 4 of them , some are quite old and still function properly.

( actually, I am quite old , and I still function properly !) ( at least I think so !)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Is the receptacle fed from another one that may be wired wrong? Or from one two receptacles before that is wired wrong? 
Easiest way is to find the problem is to use your meter between the hot to neutral, hot to ground, and neutral to ground... You should get around 120, 120 and 0.. Anything different and you have a problem and you can start troubleshooting..


----------



## KGN742003 (Apr 23, 2012)

The grounded conductor is disconnected at some point along the circuit.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Is it downstream from a GFCI? I've seen that happen on a line-load protected recept. 3-light tester shows reverse polarity, but it's not.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

FCR1988 said:


> What would cause a receptacle tester showing as hot/ground reversal if there's no evidence of any mixup of hot and grounds? Plus the circuit breaker wasn't tripping and theres a fan and light working on the circuit.


 I owned an old home, that half was wired reversed polarity. It was part of the original wiring, from the 1920's
I removed each device and remarked the faded white wire to black. I never found were the mistake was made.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Is it downstream from a GFCI? I've seen that happen on a line-load protected recept. 3-light tester shows reverse polarity, but it's not.


This just happened to me on a circuit with no egc wire(EMT). I had to take the receptacles(2 gang) back out and check with a meter. Put it back in and it checked OK?


----------



## FCR1988 (Jul 10, 2011)

It ended up being stupid. One of the neutrals wasn't stripped in the timer box. I figured I shouldn't have to look if it was all pigtailed. Guess I was wrong.


----------

